# MAC P+P Transparent Finishing Powder vs. MAC (pro) invisible setting powder, etc.?



## JStarJStar (May 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone, I tried to search and see if this has been answered already, but I couldn't find it... Does anyone know what the difference is between the Prep and Prime Transparent finishing powder (which I just bought and LOVE!!! it's my new HG product!!!) and the MAC Pro Invisible Setting Powder? (which I've never tried, but is a bigger size for the price...)   Also, any thoughts on comparing this to other setting powders, blot powder, or select sheer powder?

I just can't figure out the differences between them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just so you know, I have combination skin that is VERY prone to breakouts, so I'm constantly covering up blemishes and old red marks, etc., and I don't have the smoothest texture to my skin.  (So, any product that is better at minimizing the look of those those types of problems is what I'm looking for...)

Sorry for the LONG question!
Thanks!


----------



## ktdetails (May 4, 2009)

to my knowledge.... the P+P powder gives a bit of a blurred effect.... but the Invisible pro - is just extremely perfectly colorless - so it won't alter the color of the products on your face it just sets them....

As a super fair girl - it's my experience that MOST "translucent' powders add color to my face.... with few exceptions like - Invisiible Pro, MUFE HD, Laura Mercier setting powder and the new MAC prep and prime.

I would say that the new mac P+P and the mufe hd are similar - but the invisible pro powder it just a truly colorless setting powder.


----------



## Doozywhoop (May 8, 2009)

I asked a MUA at the Pro store I frequent and she said that the P+P is milled ever-so-slightly finer than the transparent finishing powder. It has something in it to give the skin a little bit of a glow, whereas the finishing powder is just for that - finishing.
I prefer the P+P, myself. It makes my skin so absolutely soft and delightful. Love it.


----------



## JStarJStar (May 9, 2009)

Awesome, thanks so much for your responses!


----------



## Maria jose (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, a senior artist said the P+P looked more realistic on HD photoshoots because of its natural glow. Instead, the invisible set powder has a matte finish.


----------



## sfmakeupjunkie (Jun 16, 2009)

Prep and Prime is finer and has cornstarch. It blurs imperfections and is silky in texture, almost fluffy.

Invisible Set is mainly a talc and silica powder and feels drier, if that makes sense for a powder.

I prefer the Invisible Set for two reasons. First, Set seems to keep my oily skin in check a bit longer and second my dermatologist said to stay away from products with cornstarch as they feed bacteria aka blemishes on your face. Since I am prone to breakouts I prefer Set.


----------



## CherryElion (Jul 15, 2009)

thankx for answers, very helpful!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 17, 2009)

I asked the difference at MAC Update a few days ago.

Prep + Prime Finishing Powder - Adds no visible texture to makeup, softens shine on face and helps improve the application of other face powders as well as helps makeup appear smoother and last longer.

Invisible Setting Powder - Leaves a matte texture and helps liquids and emollients dry up as to help them last longer on skin.

The trainers told me that these results were tested with HD cameras. I asked during our "Hi-Def" discussion, and they said that while Invisible Setting Powder is ideal for runway and stage makeup, it appears too heavy and dry under HD cameras which is why my description may clash with how most would describe it.

Hope that helps!


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 1, 2009)

Heres the Prep & Prime Invisible finishing powder...one surprise I got...the jar is smaaaalllll! Same surprise I got when I bought the Sheerbronze powder lol











to the left you can see a ghost of a shimmer where I rubbed it in


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 4, 2009)

Prep and Prime for me. Love it! 
xoxo


----------



## Birgit (Aug 4, 2009)

I loooove p&p but for everyday use I dont find it nessecary to be camera ready all day everyday.


----------



## Babylard (Aug 7, 2009)

^ for everyday use, Silk Naturals has a simple finishing powder with simple ingredients

Ingredients: Mica, Silk Powder, Silica


----------

